

Show HN: Kish Map - fardinak
http://map.kish.ir/?lang=en

======
fardinak
An aerial map of Kish Island, South Iran, for the Kish Free Zone Organization

The UI is not a catch, but it's a work in progress. I hope it'll be better in
a few iterations.

~~~
tijs
What is the idea behind the Kish free zone? Is the idea to experiment with
alternative economic models like you sometimes see in china for specified
regions? Same government, alternative laws?

~~~
fardinak
Yeah, that's the Idea.

You could read more about it here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_direct_investment_in_Ir...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_direct_investment_in_Iran#Free_trade_zones_and_special_economic_zones)

------
Raphmedia
Can you give us some background on that? What is this island? Isn't it on
Google Map?

The website works great, but I am curious!

~~~
fardinak
Well it is an actual island, available on any world map including Google's.
Though, this map has more details and it's designed to help tourists find out
what is to be seen around the island. It also contains all businesses and
local services, listed directly by the KFZ Org.

~~~
danialtz
First of all, well done! (khaste nabashid)

I'm wondering along the same path. I can imagine why you wouldn't want to use
google as your main source, but any reason you didn't use openstreetmaps apis?

~~~
fardinak
There is still a lot to be done, but Thanks :)

As for the map, I'm not responsible for that matter; but AFAIK it was
specifically asked! Besides, every single detail is carefully highlighted
manually, so we could say it's more precise than Google Maps (plus the
sanctions situation). and as I mentioned in a replay to another comment, KFZ
Org. provides local business information; so it basically contains (should
contain) every single business and public service available on the island.

------
msoad
Is this hosted inside Iran? It's pretty fast from here(Northern California)

Khasteh nabashid! Good job!

~~~
fardinak
I think so, yeah!

Sepaas :]

------
dfritsch
Very neat! When I clicked around, it looks like a few of the places categories
come back with all the places as "undefined". I got this for bakeries and food
markets.

~~~
fardinak
Thank you for the feedback.

That's partly because the original info is in Persian and translation is in
progress.

------
elandybarr
Cool! What kind of mapping engine did you use? Google Map Engine? CartoDB?

The bounded view works nicely.

Mikhaem yeh rooz beh anja safar konam.

~~~
fardinak
Thank you.

Unfortunately, I'm not aware of the technical details of the back-end, as I
was only responsible for the front-end application development.

Baraye shoma arezooye movafaghiyat daram. :)

------
codezero
My only feedback is that left-right swipe on Mac OS X zooms rather than going
back/forward.

~~~
fardinak
Thanks for the feedback, I'll look into it.

